# E39 540i supercharger charger adapter plate please help.



## Johny3xtra (May 30, 2020)

I am trying to fit a GM Eaton m122 Cadillac lc3 NORTHSTAR 12602083 sts-v XLR-V Supercharger onto 1998 m62 540i i am looking for the legendary toolsman.


----------

